# Can Sheep be used as a companion?



## digging_girl (3 March 2013)

My attempts at trying to cut a long story short are non existent but I shall try my hardest!  

 I have been sharing my field with my friend for the past 3 years but unfortunately she is now selling her horse on, which means that my horse will now be friend-less. Even though they have been companions for this long they are not really 'joined at the hoof' as such. They just graze together and it's not the end of the world to one another when one goes off riding without the other. In fact neither batters an eyelid when one leaves for the day. I live on a farm so my girl is just literally a walk out the front door for me so I'm not really to keen on the idea of having someone else about and I have no plans on getting another horse sooooo is it possible to have a few sheep in the paddock with her to keep her company? My partner is worried as he has heard that sometimes horses will nibble on sheeps ears but you know what farmer folk are like once they get together and have a chinwag! Any advice or even hearing of anyone that has sheep to keep their horse company would be much appreciated.


----------



## SuperH (3 March 2013)

I've had sheep and horses together on several occasions.  Not had any problems with chewing but I've never really had 'chewy' horses.


----------



## karenm (3 March 2013)

Not sure if this answer will help much, but I know of someone who used to keep her sheep in the same field as her horses. They weren't as company, just to try and keep the grass down a bit.

Some of the horses couldn't stay out with the sheep as they would chase them. I think its a case of try it and see if they get on, but not sure if your horse would miss other horses company.

I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## mightymammoth (3 March 2013)

I'm not sure but I would say no as they are different species (I've hear that even donkeys are not suitable as companions)

Why don't you get a couple of minis? they would be hard wearing although would probably have to muzzle them through the spring/summer.

Or contact the rescues such as blue cross/rspca/world horse welfare they always have horses including a lot of hard wearing natives available to loan and will help out with costs such as any health issues. Its a loan scheme so if it doesn't work out or your circumstances change  you give them back

or there are always people who are trying to find companion homes for there horses (preloved or project horse) or you could advertise for a retirement livery but they probably want to visit now and again.


----------



## mutley75 (3 March 2013)

There was a grand national winner a few years ago who was only apart from his sheep companion when he was physically running his races! Worked for him.


----------



## YorksG (3 March 2013)

While our horses get on well with our sheep I wouldn't want a horse kept with only sheep for company. I believe that all herd animals need others of their species to be a herd with, there are horses who cope with being alone, but I do not think that they should have to.


----------



## Littlelegs (3 March 2013)

Some horses are fine with sheep, others can be a danger to the sheep. But I don't agree with keeping horses isolated from others of their own kind, they need another horse for company. As said plenty of rescues have companions for loan if you don't want another livery.


----------



## hoggedmane (3 March 2013)

I had a friend as a teenager who moved her horse to a field and had sheep as companions. He attacked them and killed one by trampling it. I also had a pony that went on loan and shared with sheep and the problem was that on a small paddock they ate the grass down too short for her. If you are on a farm you may have enough grazing for this not to be a problem. The yard I am at currently has pet sheep to rotate round with the horses but they never share a field.


----------



## digging_girl (4 March 2013)

A lot of mixed views and very good comments made. Thanks guys. What do you think to perhaps having sheep in the next field where she can see them? I'm just thinking of her having company really. I did initially think about having another horse but we hunt twice a week, we're gone all day and I ride almost everyday so I was thinking it would be unfair to leave a rescue on its own and especially if it becomes attached with mine and goes nuts when ever she leaves :S


----------



## Littlelegs (4 March 2013)

So you don't want a rescue left on its own whilst you ride, but you are happy for yours to be deprived of company 24/7, seven days a week? Leaving one for a day is fine, permanently its cruel, & to be blunt, downright selfish expecting a herd animal to live alone for our convenience. If you are that bothered about leaving a companion when you ride, get two. Tbh though, most horses settle alone for short periods with a bit of effort. Those that won't, & get real severe separation anxiety, are often ones who have been kept isolated before, & are determined not to go through it again. However, if you don't want to have companions or liveries, then move to a livery yard.


----------



## mightymammoth (4 March 2013)

I agree with little legs  here, I would buy 2 minis or 2 loan ponies from rescues schemes if you go for small natives they will be cheap to run (see my previous post)


----------



## Rose Folly (4 March 2013)

I agree with others that the ideal is to have another equine (NOT minis - they are sweet but more trouble than they are worth (laminitic, opportunists, meddlesome - I speak from experience). But sheep can be good companions, especially if it is just a couple. We had a neighbour's two pet sheep for some months and they ran with our 2 or 3 horses. They got along fine, and any horse left at home didn't get too stressed as it had companions. Mind you the sheep had been cade lambs so they were very human-orientated, which I think helped the horses relate to them. That is very different to just having some 'farm' sheep.

The sheep were very pushy at feed time though (our horses are out 24/7) and in the end they had their own feed bowls and a bit of whatever to keep them quiet.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 March 2013)

A bottle reared lamb would be best,  as they will follow you about,  rather than bolting.  The other thing is that when they're old enough,  they can do a nose dive into the freezer,  which should please your OH .

A neighbour of mine had a sheep which became attached to his daughters horse,  and used to lay outside the stable door.  One night (it could only have been the horse),  the sheep lost an ear,  which was found in the stable.  The sheep can't have been too bright,  because a week or so later,  the second ear went missing.  I remember seeing the sheep,  and it looked decidedly odd,  It acquired the name of Lugless.

Alec.


----------



## mandwhy (4 March 2013)

Oh poor Lugless! 

I also do not agree with keeping horses*without horse company. Sheep are great - for the land, and I'm sure it would add to a sense of security, but nothing like having another horse there. 

I have a companion on loan, a welsh A, she is no trouble, in fact my horse is the trouble maker being too bossy at feed time etc (at least little one understands because she is also a horse). She doesn't really cost much, looks cute and I accept it as part of the cost. 

A retirement livery would be ideal in these situations I think, as I wouldn't mind doing the poo picking and care etc, but no one wants to do that, they want to palm their old horse off on someone else altogether unfortunately!


----------



## mandwhy (4 March 2013)

P.s. a rescue won't necessarily have a problem being left alone, the rescue will assess if they are particularly clingy and you can build up the periods you take the horse away for, from taking it out for a groom to a full day at a show. 

Your horse may not seem bothered about its companions, but that might be because he's always felt secure they're coming back when they go away.


----------



## WelshD (4 March 2013)

I bought a pony last year and put him in with my sheep and goats, he was fine with them and seemed happy enough

After a month I bought another pony and the change in the first was incredible, he seemed happy before but a different pony (in a good way) after the other one arrived

I always believed that horses were fine alone and indeed know if a few that are but I honestly now believe that there is nothing that can beat another equine for company

The thing about sheep too is that they have different fencing needs and also cannot have copper in their feed so can't have access to any horse feed and certain mineral licks, sheep also ideally need a bucket mineral lick and these are often black and sticky with molasses.

There is also foot trimming to be done plus the Defra registration and the paperwork that goes with that and the chance of being inspected

By all means have sheep for benefiting the grazing, meat, wool etc but they certainly aren't the easiest thing to choose simply as companions


----------



## Goldenstar (4 March 2013)

My friend only has one horse and has always had an elderly pony as companion she always finds something that is in need when one goes to horse heaven she always finds another she leaves them alone and builds an electric fenced resticted area in the field during the summer if necessary .
It works very well and several oldies have had happy times with her.


----------



## giddyupalfie (4 March 2013)

My old boy was kept with sheep only for roughly 8 years before I had him. The poor boy is so dependant on company now that he goes MENTAL if left - I can literally NEVER leave him on his own, especially as old age has loomed upon us, I'm scared I'd go back to find him on the deck with a heart attack. 

I would definitely look into getting another small, hardy, cheap cost pony rather than sheep OP


----------



## Alec Swan (4 March 2013)

cloe1993 said:



			.......

I would definitely look into getting another small, hardy, cheap cost pony rather than sheep OP 

Click to expand...

Nonsense,  you can eat sheep,  but you can't eat hors........ Hang on,  I'm wrong,  it seems that we can! 

Alec.


----------



## giddyupalfie (4 March 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Nonsense,  you can eat sheep,  but you can't eat hors........ Hang on,  I'm wrong,  it seems that we can! 

Alec. 

Click to expand...

Lol, we could have always eaten horse if we had wanted to, just chose not to. If OP wants to eat her new companion pony then so be it


----------



## SuperH (4 March 2013)

I disagree with the posters that say all horses need the company of another horse.  As a teenager one on my ponies hated other horses and was miserable with others.  Best thing we ever did was separate her and keep her on her own, she was much happier being an 'only pony'.  It depends on the individual animal.  (We did have her with sheep throughout the summer to keep the field down but in the winter she was on her own and really wasn't bothered by it.  She was kept at home so there was always someone about and she had plenty to look at in that respect, I would be less keen on keeping one alone in a field in the middle of nowhere)


----------



## windand rain (4 March 2013)

no one has mentioned the fact that if the horse doesnt chase the sheep away they will eat the horse's  tail. We have a big horse in the field opposite that loves to see my ponies but lives on his own in a flock of sheep and his tail ends at sheep height. In his case dock length as they are big sheep


----------



## Skippys Mum (4 March 2013)

My sheepies are polite, well behaved sheepies - they wouldnt dream of chewing tails


----------



## limestonelil (8 March 2013)

I'd say just try it and see. But not with your best sheep to start with, or fat ones that can't run, just in case you have a pony who does actually chase. Often they are just all legging it round, but sheep can't keep going as long as horses so it isn't fair to have them chased. My beautiful welsh/arab was fine at times with just a few sheep for friends, although he did allow them to eat his tail off to above the hocks length, and watch out for the sheep eating the grass off too close, if your fields are small. In one year we had him and a lovely TB out with the milk cow herd of 70+ no probs.

Good luck with it, there are no hard and fast rules really.


----------



## Captainmouse (8 March 2013)

We have a free range sheep at the yard he shares a stable with a shettie.  He has free access to the fields and has never chewed any bodies tail.

He turnsout  and comes in with the horses.  He is treated as another horse by them all.


----------



## mightymammoth (10 March 2013)

Captainmouse said:



			We have a free range sheep at the yard he shares a stable with a shettie.  He has free access to the fields and has never chewed any bodies tail.

He turnsout  and comes in with the horses.  He is treated as another horse by them all.
		
Click to expand...

what a nice story, is he very tame?


----------



## YorksG (10 March 2013)

If you keep them at home, DO NOT let them into the garden  They eat the flowers, the fairy lights (one ate about three inches of wire! No harm to sheep, and the lights that are left still work!) They will also get into the kitchen if they get a chance.


----------



## millikins (10 March 2013)

They will also get into the kitchen if they get a chance.[/QUOTE]

They must be looking for the freezer


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 March 2013)

We used to have a sheep and an ex-broodmare who shared a stable.  The sheep was the last of a small family who were bought to keep the grass down and couldn't be left out overnight on her own.  She never ate the mare's tail  We now have 3 'pet lambs' (now 3 yrs old) and they have never eten any tils either.  You do need to be careful when introducing them, as some horses do not like sheep and will chase and even kill them.
Our mare will hppily stay at home on her own but even though she likes sheep and takes care of them, I certainly wouldn't want to deprive her of equine company.  A rescue companion would be ideal imo.


----------



## Venevidivici (12 March 2013)

My horse jumped into the next field to chase the sheep we'd borrowed, in the same week they arrived. Livery phoned to tell me he was bombing around after them,singleing one out at a time and leaping around it (I must admit, I doubt his intentions were platonic,even though it looked like he was auditioning for One Man & His Horse-dog...) and he had to be swiftly caught & put a couple of fields away from the traumatised sheep.... (My horse does like to create his own amusement,which usually involves destroying *something*.) Luckily,no sheep were harmed in the making of One Man and His Horse-dog...


----------



## romulus (12 March 2013)

I have always had 'pet' sheep grazing with my horses.  Never had any problems but my sheep are all rather opinionated Nd will not stand any nonsense  I normally have an area electric fenced where the sheep can go underneath and be safe and be fed if necessary.


----------



## frostyfingers (14 March 2013)

I know of one pony sharing a field with sheep (& horses) and no one could work out why one by one they were being found dead.  Eventually he was caught grabbing the sheep by the back of the neck and somehow breaking it.  Amazing, and rather worrying too - he was 14.2hh and sweet as pie but somewhere along the line a sheep had obviously done him a terrible injustice and he was taking revenge.

My dhorse also has sheep in his field and walks after them purposefully if they invade his space but is generally fine with them.  They have an area they can get to that he can't so have learned to nip under the fence if he's giving them grief.  A few weeks in though they have usually learned to keep away!


----------



## EffyCorsten (15 March 2013)

One good thing about sheep apparently worms picked up from the grass die in their stomachs lowering the chances of your horse picking them up. 

Although I have no idea how many sheep you would need in the field for this to be affective or if it's really true.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 March 2013)

EffyCorsten said:



			One good thing about sheep apparently worms picked up from the grass die in their stomachs lowering the chances of your horse picking them up. 

........
		
Click to expand...

A fallacy,  I'm happy to tell you.  ALL gut parasites are species specific,  so the Tape Worm,  for instance,  which affects the dog,  the human,  the horse and the cow,  are all individual to the species.

Alec.


----------



## EffyCorsten (15 March 2013)

Thanks very much, why you should take many things with a pinch of salt!


----------



## hnmisty (11 April 2013)

My pony was kept on her own for 7 of the 11 years I had her (neighbour had a horse who she could see from the field but otherwise no other horses around). She had sheep in the field and loved them. When they lambed she would stand over them to protect them. 

Misty even shared her stable with an orphaned lamb we were given for a couple of weeks until Tiger got big enough to stay out at night on her own. She used to let the little bleater shove her off her dinner! (Seeing a confused pony looking at a lamb in her rubber bucket is quite funny!). 

As to the worms, sheep do help reduce the worm burden in your field. They break up the worm lifecycle.


----------

